# [SOLVED]Portage nie widzi overlay'i

## Pryka

Czemu portage nie widzi overlay'i z laymana?

```

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="X accessibility acpi alsa archive bash-completion beagle branding cairo

     caps cdda consolekit corefonts dbus device-mapper disk-partition emerald

     extras fat fts3 gdu gif gimp glitz gnome gtk idn inotify java jpeg lame

     libburn libnotify lzma lzo mmx mmxext mozilla mp3 mplayer multilib

     nautilus nsplugin ntfs objc ogg opengl png policykit qt3support

     secure-delete slang spell sqlite sse sse2 sse3 ssse3 subversion symlink

     syslog theora threads truetype udev unsupported usb vorbis xcb xcomposite

     xulrunner xv xvid"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl"

SYNC="rsync://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/gentoo-portage"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

LANGUAGE=48

LINGUAS="pl"

FEATURES="-parallel-fetch"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

SANE_BACKENDS="pixma"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA PUEL dlj-1.1 skype-eula"

source /var/lib/layman/make.conf
```

```

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="

/var/lib/layman/sunrise

$PORTDIR_OVERLAY

"
```

Last edited by Pryka on Tue Apr 27, 2010 9:51 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## stemer

A co masz w /etc/layman/layman.cfg?

----------

## Pryka

```
[MAIN]

#-----------------------------------------------------------

# Defines the directory where overlays should be installed

storage   : /var/lib/layman

#-----------------------------------------------------------

# Remote overlay lists will be stored here

# layman will append _md5(url).xml to each filename

cache     : %(storage)s/cache

#-----------------------------------------------------------

# The list of locally installed overlays

local_list: %(storage)s/overlays.xml

#-----------------------------------------------------------

# Path to the make.conf file that should be modified by 

# layman

make_conf : %(storage)s/make.conf

#-----------------------------------------------------------

# URLs of the remote lists of overlays (one per line) or 

# local overlay definitions

#

#overlays  : http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/overlays/repositories.xml

#            http://dev.gentoo.org/~wrobel/layman/global-overlays.xml

#            http://mydomain.org/my-layman-list.xml

#            file:///var/lib/layman/my-list.xml

overlays  : http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/overlays/repositories.xml

#-----------------------------------------------------------

# Proxy support

# If unset, layman will use the http_proxy environment variable.

#

#proxy  : http://[user:pass@]www.my-proxy.org:3128

#-----------------------------------------------------------

# Strict checking of overlay definitions

#

# Set either to "yes" or "no". If "no" layman will issue

# warnings if an overlay definition is missing either 

# description or contact information.

#

nocheck  : yes

#-----------------------------------------------------------

# Umask settings

#

# layman should usually work with a umask of 0022. You should

# only change this setting if you are absolutely certain that

# you know what you are doing.

#

#umask  : 0022

#-----------------------------------------------------------

# Command overrides

#

# You can have commands point to either a binary at a different

# location, e.g.

#

#   /home/you/local/bin/git

#

# or just the command, e.g.

#

#   git

#

# to use PATH-based resolution of the binary to call.

#

#bzr_command        : /usr/bin/bzr

#cvs_command        : /usr/bin/cvs

#darcs_command      : /usr/bin/darcs

#git_command        : /usr/bin/git

#mercurial_command  : /usr/bin/hg

#rsync_command      : /usr/bin/rsync

#svn_command        : /usr/bin/svn

#tar_command        : /bin/tar
```

----------

## stemer

Dziwne, w moim przypadku zapomniałem na samym początku o zmianie właśnie w /etc/layman/layman.cfg. Czy jak dodasz teraz jakiś overlay przez 

```
layman -a nazwa_overlaya
```

 to nadal masz ten problem? U mnie zniknął  :Smile: . Spróbuj może zrobić jeszcze 

```
layman -d sunrise

layman -a sunrise
```

----------

## Pryka

yyy... nie wiem jak to możliwe, ale działa xD

Na to bym chyba nie wpadł, dzięki  :Razz: 

----------

## one_and_only

Prawdopodobnie layman (u mnie było tak przy jednej z ostatnich aktualizacji) zmienił domyślne miejsce przechowywania overlayów z /usr/local/portage/layman na /var/lib/layman, więc albo trzeba było zmienić wpisy w make.conf czy tam w confie laymana, albo wrócić do starej lokalizacji.

----------

## Pryka

@one_and_only przeczytaj jeszcze raz wszystko. A szczególnie pierwsze 3 posty.

----------

## one_and_only

Heh, no racja, configi OK, ale obstawiam, że to i tak związane było jakoś z tą zmianą - dane z /usr/local/portage same się nie przeniosły, niby robiłem layman -S, ale synchronizować to mi nie synchronizowało (dokładnie nie pamiętam z jakiego powodu).

----------

## Pryka

Mniejsza o to, ważne że każdemu działa  :Smile: 

----------

